# Geman Potato Salad



## In the Kitchen (Dec 22, 2005)

Here we go again!  They WANT GERMAN potato salad. Even though I think regular is easier, what they want it what they want to get.  Please help with a good one if you like it.  Thanks.  Since haven't made in while just can't find copy quick.  What other kind of dish would you have with ham and potato salad, GERMAN potato salad?


----------



## letscook (Dec 22, 2005)

I love German potato salad and have tried alot of different recipes. and tried one out of the betty crocker cookbook that is really great. I just double the sauce we like it saucier. 
I will post the recipe when i get home later today,if you don't have betty crocker cookbook.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 22, 2005)

*Sorry*

I sure don't have hardly any cookbooks.  Since we don't have extra room they told me to use computer for recipes.  That is why I depend on this site for help.  Bothers me that I had to give them up.  I have some but they are basics.


----------



## letscook (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh here is how I make it - I love hot or cold  german Potato Salad
9 medium potato
6 slices bacon cut up 
3/4 cup chopped onion
2 stalks of celery cut up small
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
4 tablespoon flour
4 tablespoon sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups water
2/3 cup vinegar
Cook potatoes till done , cut inot slices and set aside
In large skillet fry bacon, when 1/2 way done add onions, celery, cook until soft, stir in flour, sugar, salt, peper, celery seed,  add water , vinegar and heat till thickens.
add potatoes.

Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## cara (Dec 22, 2005)

I must admit, I have no idea about "the german potatoe salad".. I know sooo many varieties....

but what to serve: do you have "Würstchen" (sausages) like Wiener or Frankfurter? Just warm them and serve with the salad.
Or meatballs.... 

Potatoe salad with oil and vinegar
1kg cooked potatoes
4-5 T Saladoil
2T vinegar
Mustard
Salt
Pepper
sugar
ca. 1 cup brooth
onions

Cut potatoes into slices.
Mix iol, vinegar, mustard, salt, pepper and fine chopped onions, add the potatoes.
add the brooth, as much as needed
mix the salad very carefully.
let rest for about 1-2h and taste again, if necessary flavour again.
you can improve it by adding cucumber or apples


potatoe salad with Mayonaise

1kg cooked potatoes
2 chopped onions
1 cup Mayonaise
parsley
saladsauce (4T saladoil, 1T vinegar or lemon juice,Salt, pepper, 1t mustard)

cut potatoes into slices and mix with the saladsauce and let rest.
Add Mayonaise.

I don`t like Mayonaise potatoe salad...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Dec 22, 2005)

*Feel Better*

Thanks I feel better now that I have something to use as guide.  i had idea about ingredients but not sure how much.  Now I think I can make it.  this bunch seems to want me to outdo myself.  I never get compliments but as long as they eat it I feel it must not be too bad.  Hoping actions speak louder than words here.  Thanks to you all again.  Making me hungry.


----------

